# All wet.....



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

How could I improve on these?
1.





2.




3.


----------



## paigew (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm loving all these beginner posts! Good work


----------



## Noh (Feb 6, 2012)

they are awesome


----------



## amartin (Feb 6, 2012)

wow wow and one more wow !!!


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 6, 2012)

I like them, but for improvement....I would shoot them from a higher angle. At the directly horizontal angle you shot them at the far side of the discs are obscured and it kind of ruins the awesomeness since you can't see the whole water droplet (can't remember the technical definition at this moment)


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh I LOVE these shots. The last is my favourite. Love the colours. Can I please ask how you get the crown shape? And what lens and settings you used? Thanks?


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Here is a link to my other thread.....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/271007-mishs-dirty-drops.html

If you read through it I link to my setup.


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 7, 2012)

Thankyou for that.  I will have a look.


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

*glares at* Mish you're not a beginner!!!!!!!! !!!! 

*moves to macro*

Also what ISO are you using? They all seem a little grainy, at least to my eyes.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry, Big Daddy!! I'll be good.

800 or 1600 I think. I have to check it out on the originals. I was bouncing the flash off colored paper in these.


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmm surely if you've flash in use you could drop down to a much lower ISO - just increase your flash output. If its background lighting you're after how about bouncing the flash direct (or partly if you've more than one flash) off the actual background for the shot itself.


----------



## pgriz (Feb 7, 2012)

Overread, I'm thinking that if the power was boosted, then the pulse length would increase, and Mishele won't be getting the extreme sharpness (in terms of time) that she is getting.  When I did these kind of shots, I found that there is blur at full power, and you need to shoot at 1/64 or evern 1/128 full power to get the extremely short flash duration.  Also found out that if you try to shoot two flashes, it is very hard to get them to sync exactly right (given that the pulse lengths are so short) - so I would get two images instead of one lit from two sides...


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

You are correct. I was already bouncing the flash off the background. 
ISO.......I agree w/ you. I can't really tell you why I shot at that.....lol I think, I was just being lazy. I was getting the results and kept going w/ it. 
I have to make sure I change my settings when I play around again.

And really are other people seeing a lot of noise? I'm on my **** top so I can't tell.


----------



## Overread (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't see tonnes and I suspect in a print what I can see wouldn't even appear - but its just not a pure clean background like I'd expect. Also what I can certainly see is a dust spot - first shot right side, around 1cm (as it appears here) just under the hat of the splash. 

pgriz - does however raise a very important point with regard to the flash speeds and powers - its certainly an area to play around with and see what you can get.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

Ahhhh....yes I see it now. Thanks!!
I'll be the first one to say, I'm not a master working w/ the flash and the timing system....lol 
pgriz....yeah, I dropped the second flash for now. It making light to difficult....lol


----------

